# Transcontinental Race 2015



## clid61 (24 Jul 2015)

Not pros but unsupported individuals , starts midnight tonight 

http://www.transcontinental.cc/


----------



## crazyjoe101 (26 Jul 2015)

There are two riders from my club on this, amazing stuff really.


----------



## clid61 (26 Jul 2015)

What are their numbers ? make it interesting to watch others progress , I'm following a chap I met in Marrakech, No 91


----------



## MiK1138 (27 Jul 2015)

I'm following no.144 Jim Cameron


----------



## clid61 (27 Jul 2015)

James Hayden is an absolute monster !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2015)

A curious combination of space-age aerodynamic luggage carrier and lashings of gaffer tape for all the other stuff on Ultan Coyle's TT machine. I wonder whether something a little more flexible and a little less aero would have been more useful for awkward shaped kit.


----------



## clid61 (27 Jul 2015)

Seems to work for him , agreed , a very odd combo indeed!


deptfordmarmoset said:


> A curious combination of space-age aerodynamic luggage carrier and lashings of gaffer tape for all the other stuff on Ultan Coyle's TT machine. I wonder whether something a little more flexible and a little less aero would have been more useful for awkward shaped kit.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (27 Jul 2015)

Just been reading the website, bloody hell! How do they go so far for so long, utterly amazing.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> Just been reading the website, bloody hell! How do they go so far for so long, utterly amazing.


@zigzag of this parish decided to do this challenge in 2013, with the forum's 'vocal' support.  Rimas is a great cyclist with a tough mentality - proven by this and many other rides passim. The Challenge is worth following because it can be tracked and everyone's effort is available...to help one imagine what is going on. Incredible undertaking by a select troupe. Kristoff Allagaert, who 'won' in 2013 and Juliana Bbbbb? (can't remember) displayed outstanding strength - as did all the riders, and it was an interesting spectacle.Who remembers the little tent shapes...waiting for them to move on again? 
The Thread
Go Rimas!
Rimas' account - the sensible report! 
Rimas Grigenas Does Istanbul

Good luck to all the participants.


----------



## zigzag (28 Jul 2015)

thank you @Aperitif, some amazing memories from the ride and i was astounded to find the thread i started on here turning into such a positive place sending good energy to all the riders. i kept myself isolated from virtual world and social media during the race (living in a moment  ) and when i finished i spent hours reading the well wishes and feeling grateful to be a part of such a fantastic community.

best of luck to all tcr'15 riders turning those pedals day and night, who will eventually find themselves in istanbul in a week or two - enjoy the journey!

on another note, i am hoping to see some of you on friday!!


----------



## clid61 (28 Jul 2015)

chapeau @zigzag , heard about the race after the event last year sadly.This years rider 91 I have ridden the Marrakech Atlas Etape with, and .... Dot watching is addictive when you actually know someone whose taking part, and you tend to share their journey with them to a degree. Reading the blogs and seeing the pics over the course of this weekend has been amazing ! Im sorely tempted to have a crack at next years event , life time experience and so many different bus shelters to sleep in


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (28 Jul 2015)

Well done @zigzag, read your account yesterday, absolutely amazing. I would absolutely love to be able to attempt this, unfortunately I don't think I will ever be able to knock out that many miles day after day!


----------



## clid61 (28 Jul 2015)

try it


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2015)

clid61 said:


> try it


Then it would have to be 'Intercontinental Buttocks'. Bit of a bum deal for riding a bike.
Anyway - get the tickers rolling...is Christope Allagaert doing it this year? He'll be the one to chase, if so...


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (28 Jul 2015)

clid61 said:


> try it


You are quite right, I just need to stop being a massive coward and start to ride further, a lot lot further. I suppose even the cycling machines currently doing the TCR started off somewhere.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Then it would have to be 'Intercontinental Buttocks'. Bit of a bum deal for riding a bike.
> Anyway - get the tickers rolling...is Christope Allagaert doing it this year? He'll be the one to chase, if so...


No, he's not doing it this year. Josh Ibbett is in it again and is 2nd by about 30km to James Hayden. The rest of the field is pretty far behind.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2015)

Thanks, Chris - and Julianna Bbbbbbbbbb grrr! Bering? Start posting some live tracker links. I'm not going to do it...last time it was easy as anyone can keep pace with Rimas on a tracker, but it needs some 'love intrest so that we can all join in again.

OK Google...http://julianabuhring.com/transcontinental-race/  She and Rimas talked turkey...and it wasn't cold.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2015)

Juliana Buhring is in and going slowly for her. She's sur le point d'Avignon and there's an Emily Chappell way up the road. This year there appear to be 4 control points so they're not drawing random lines all over Europe like last year. It also appears that there are mandatory stretches of road - the first a ride around Geraadsbergen where they started and another up in the hilly bits near Ventoux. 
Here's the tracker address - http://trackleaders.com/transconrace15


----------



## MiK1138 (28 Jul 2015)

clid61 said:


> chapeau @zigzag , heard about the race after the event last year sadly.This years rider 91 I have ridden the Marrakech Atlas Etape with, and .... Dot watching is addictive when you actually know someone whose taking part, and you tend to share their journey with them to a degree. Reading the blogs and seeing the pics over the course of this weekend has been amazing ! Im sorely tempted to have a crack at next years event , life time experience and so many different bus shelters to sleep in


So true about the dot watching, I bought my bike from 144 Jim Cameron, i have been glued to various screens for 3 days watching his progress


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Juliana Buhring is in and going slowly for her. She's sur le point d'Avignon and there's an Emily Chappell way up the road. This year there appear to be 4 control points so they're not drawing random lines all over Europe like last year. It also appears that there are mandatory stretches of road - the first a ride around Geraadsbergen where they started and another up in the hilly bits near Ventoux.
> Here's the tracker address - http://trackleaders.com/transconrace15


Merci beaucoup, Chris. Last year, Juliana was in hot pursuit of Kristoff at times...after Stelvio etc and before the weird splaying of folk approaching the 'Bul. (Well, on the internet...from side to side of my screen that is - lest we forget).


----------



## zigzag (29 Jul 2015)

anyone considering this (or any other big dream in your life) - do it! make a decision, start riding longer distances, join audax uk, become a super randonneur, join your local cycling club, do some speedwork - getting fit is fairly simple (and easy if there is motivation). go after your dreams, it's never too late. my dad started cycling only last year at a young age of 61 and enjoying it immensely, got himself two carbon bikes (summer and winter), rode a 100 miler already and talking about the mountains now!
be bold, be determined - the world is your oyster


----------



## velovoice (29 Jul 2015)

zigzag said:


> anyone considering this (or any other big dream in your life) - do it! make a decision, start riding longer distances, join audax uk, become a super randonneur, join your local cycling club, do some speedwork - getting fit is fairly simple (and easy if there is motivation). go after your dreams, it's never too late. my dad started cycling only last year at a young age of 61 and enjoying it immensely, got himself two carbon bikes (summer and winter), rode a 100 miler already and talking about the mountains now!
> be bold, be determined - the world is your oyster





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Juliana Buhring is in and going slowly for her. She's sur le point d'Avignon and there's an Emily Chappell way up the road. This year there appear to be 4 control points so they're not drawing random lines all over Europe like last year. It also appears that there are mandatory stretches of road - the first a ride around Geraadsbergen where they started and another up in the hilly bits near Ventoux.
> Here's the tracker address - http://trackleaders.com/transconrace15


Juliana was going great guns but has bailed due to knees. This leaves Emily Chappell (#7) and Ellie Solomides (#170) (for the women) nearly neck and neck yesterday afternoon in the Gap area, about 900km in. I haven't checked them yet this morning. 

Emily of course is a legend (round the world adventurer, early FNRTTC'er, London courier and extraordinary writer and public speaker). Go Emily!


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2015)

Emily is just coming up to the checkpoint at Sesterie.

I am watching Sarah Searle who is still plodding along North of Lyon. I dont know her but am sure she could do with some support. She has ridden hell of a distance already.

Josh ibbet is gaining on James Hayden at the front. Its not just about how you can ride. It looks like how you can choose a route as well.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Jul 2015)

Guy from our club is doing this as well;no 128-Alex Metcalfe.He's riding a Cannondale synapse disc.

He's currently on the sr104 doing 25.6kph heading east;his current average is 22.7 and he's covered 1,403kms so far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2015)

velovoice said:


> Juliana was going great guns but has bailed due to knees. This leaves Emily Chappell (#7) and Ellie Solomides (#170) (for the women) nearly neck and neck yesterday afternoon in the Gap area, about 900km in. I haven't checked them yet this morning.
> 
> Emily of course is a legend (round the world adventurer, early FNRTTC'er, London courier and extraordinary writer and public speaker). Go Emily!


Sorry to learn this about Juliana. She was one of the stand out riders of last year's transcontinental.


----------



## clid61 (29 Jul 2015)

gareth baines and lee pearce heading for ferry at Anconna, interesting .


----------



## velovoice (29 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Emily is just coming up to the checkpoint at Sesterie.
> 
> I am watching Sarah Searle who is still plodding along North of Lyon. I dont know her but am sure she could do with some support. She has ridden hell of a distance already.


Yes, Sarah's had problems right from the start. When I checked everybody first thing Saturday morning, she'd only ridden 45 miles in the 8 hours since the midnight start. I haven't been able to find out what's happening on social media or wherever... anybody know? Hope she's okay. Has Control 1 closed yet?


steveindenmark said:


> Its not just about how you can ride. It looks like how you can choose a route as well.


So true! Though this year is especially hard as the controls have been deliberately placed in challenging locations, with only one approved route into it, e.g. the toughest option up Ventoux.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2015)

I have just been reading the rules of the race and the questionnaires sent out to applicants. Some applicants have problems understanding what outside help means. Having read it Outside help means help that is not avaible to all the competitors. So if a strangers offers you a meal you can accept it. But if your brother turns up and offers you a meal you cannot. 

I see the checkpoint at the summit of Ventoux closed on the evening of the 28th. There are quite a few riders who didnt make it. Maybe Zigzag can tell us what the riders will do. Will they carry on and finish the course at their own pace?


----------



## clid61 (29 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I have just been reading the rules of the race and the questionnaires sent out to applicants. Some applicants have problems understanding what outside help means. Having read it Outside help means help that is not avaible to all the competitors. So if a strangers offers you a meal you can accept it. But if your brother turns up and offers you a meal you cannot.
> 
> I see the checkpoint at the summit of Ventoux closed on the evening of the 28th. There are quite a few riders who didnt make it. Maybe Zigzag can tell us what the riders will do. Will they carry on and finish the course at their own pace?



http://reportage.transcontinentalrace.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/TCR2015-Race-Manual-Issue-0.pdf page 7


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2015)

Thank you for that. I cant use my Kickbike, what a swizz


----------



## velovoice (29 Jul 2015)

clid61 said:


> http://reportage.transcontinentalrace.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/TCR2015-Race-Manual-Issue-0.pdf page 7


This one's more recent. I haven't read yours yet so don't know how different they may be.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2015)

Meanwhile, Hayden's resting and Ibbett is within 10km of him. That's the closest he's been since the start.


----------



## clid61 (29 Jul 2015)

Hayden's back on the road , getting exciting this !


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Jul 2015)

My Tracker Still has Hayden resting and Ibbet in the lead??


----------



## clid61 (29 Jul 2015)

Wierd , just looked on twitter, he's holed up resting , my tracker didn't show !?


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2015)

Josh ibert has overtaken James Haydn by a big margin and is closing in on the next checkpoint. Haydn hasnt moved for a long time. Just by watching the dots you can sense there are some very tired riders out there.


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2015)

zigzag said:


> anyone considering this (or any other big dream in your life) - do it! make a decision, start riding longer distances, join audax uk, become a super randonneur, join your local cycling club, do some speedwork - getting fit is fairly simple (and easy if there is motivation). go after your dreams, it's never too late. my dad started cycling only last year at a young age of 61 and enjoying it immensely, got himself two carbon bikes (summer and winter), rode a 100 miler already and talking about the mountains now!
> be bold, be determined - the world is your oyster


But can you tap the world onto a reader to get onto the tube?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Srw, I have no idea what that means.


The world's your....https://account.tfl.gov.uk/oyster?A...tps://oyster.tfl.gov.uk/oyster/security_check


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2015)

Meanwhile, as Josh pushes on past the checkpoint, I notice that rider 29 - Lee Pearce has ferried to Split and is heading south to the 4th checkpoint. After that, I presume, he has to trek back north to get to the 3rd checkpoint. He's going to meet a few riders going the other way.


----------



## MiK1138 (30 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, as Josh pushes on past the checkpoint, I notice that rider 29 - Lee Pearce has ferried to Split and is heading south to the 4th checkpoint. After that, I presume, he has to trek back north to get to the 3rd checkpoint. He's going to meet a few riders going the other way.


This seems an odd tactic (says the guy sitting smugly behind a desk)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> This seems an odd tactic (says the guy sitting smugly behind a desk)


Don't know, time on the boat is resting time, and the run from checkpoint 3 via Sofia to the 'Bul looks less bumpy than it does from checkpoint 4.


----------



## clid61 (30 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't know, time on the boat is resting time, and the run from checkpoint 3 via Sofia to the 'Bul looks less bumpy than it does from checkpoint 4.


. 
This, also he may have a tail wind off the med up to CP3 
Edit, Adriatic not Med doh !


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2015)

The tracker is Showing that Ellie Solomides has scratched. I think that leaves Emily as the last female riding.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2015)

Just seen this. Been looking at the tracker and can't figure out why most have a bright orange "tag" but others have a faded one. It doesn't seem to be linked to who has scratched.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Just seen this. Been looking at the tracker and can't figure out why most have a bright orange "tag" but others have a faded one. It doesn't seem to be linked to who has scratched.


Doesn't it simply signify that they're currently stationary? Scratched riders no longer bounce up and down when you select them in the rider list.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2015)

Emily, is having McDonald's for breakfast in Montecchio Maggiore.

The wonders of the Internet. 

I see XC70 is heading towards Lee Pearce (29). I wonder if he is going to ask him why he is heading for CP4 before CP3. I have looked at the rules again but it doesn't say you need to take them in numerical order.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Emily, is having McDonald's for breakfast in Montecchio Maggiore.
> 
> The wonders of the Internet.
> 
> I see XC70 is heading towards Lee Pearce (29). I wonder if he is going to ask him why he is heading for CP4 before CP3. I have looked at the rules again but it doesn't say you need to take them in numerical order.


I don't know whether anyone else noticed that Josh Ibbett was travelling directly north. He'd gone a long way south along the R433 and then for some reason started retracing his steps back to the M18. Because Hayden and he are on different routes, it's difficult to tell whether his detour has cost him the lead he'd built up yesterday. XC70 is back at the nearest town to checkpoint 4 (which is about 15 switchbacks uphill) and Lee Pearce is showing no sign of changing course. That said, looking at the terrain, there's no way he can do anything other than stay near the coast.


----------



## velovoice (31 Jul 2015)

I think the rules may explain this odd behaviour. Only 3 particular ferry crossings are permitted. Otherwise, every mile must be self-propelled e.g. by bike or on foot. If you screw something up, you have to retrace your steps to the last verifiable "legal" location and pick up from there. I haven't looked myself at what Josh, Lee and/or XC70 are doing but I suspect there is something happening where one or more is worried about validity. After all, the last warning in the rules is: If you've been disqualified, you probably won't know til you've crossed the finish line.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2015)

velovoice said:


> I think the rules may explain this odd behaviour. Only 3 particular ferry crossings are permitted. Otherwise, every mile must be self-propelled e.g. by bike or on foot. If you screw something up, you have to retrace your steps to the last verifiable "legal" location and pick up from there. I haven't looked myself at what Josh, Lee and/or XC70 are doing but I suspect there is something happening where one or more is worried about validity. After all, the last warning in the rules is: If you've been disqualified, you probably won't know til you've crossed the finish line.


I was wondering why Josh was retracing and thought that he might be going back to Cp 3, particularly as his tracker is showing distance to Cp 3, but he's now heading south again on the M20, barely a kilometer ahead of James.


----------



## MiK1138 (31 Jul 2015)

Looks to me like Josh is heading BACK to Control 3 his tab has this as next destination


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Looks to me like Josh is heading BACK to Control 3 his tab has this as next destination


I've tracked him a couple of times and he's definitely heading south on the M20. I did see his tracker around CP3 yesterday so he or his tracker have already been there.


----------



## MiK1138 (31 Jul 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Looks to me like Josh is heading BACK to Control 3 his tab has this as next destination


 Scratch that, he's heading south again but still has Cnt 3 as his next waypoint


----------



## MiK1138 (31 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've tracked him a couple of times and he's definitely heading south on the M20. I did see his tracker around CP3 yesterday so he or his tracker have already been there.


yeah defo seen him at 3 maybe he beat the organisers to 3


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2015)

XC70 is back at his control point and Lee Pearce is closing in on it and so we will see what he does next. It looks like there is a few following his route.

James Hayd is resting and Josh Ibbett is opening the gap again. It's a real see- saw up the front.

A big shout to 74 Jihad Azmuddin who has still to make checkpoint 1 but is plugging away. This is the type of guy who would inspire me to have a go. Belgium to the top of Ventoux would be hell of a ride at any speed. I could quite happily pack it in then.

Emily Chappell is in Treviso. It seems a long time since she left the mountains. She will be glad to get out of Italy and turn South, I bet.

If she gets to the end, and I am sure she will, I'm going to treat myself to the new Genesis Datum 20


----------



## apb (31 Jul 2015)

From the Transcon blog

"Speaking of which Stephan Ouaja of Spain did’t think the Transcontinental’s route this year presented enough of a challenge and is the first rider to attempt on a fixed wheel. The climbs will be a test enough and he brings with him another sprocket to choose (42×15 and 42×19 he has available) but it will be the fast downhills that will test his leg speed and try his patience perhaps more. He continues to make good time however, so it is an impressive ride. We imagine he will be spinning in his dreams by the time he finishes."

Hard man! #152 

He's following the same route as Lee Pearce. Which i think is a mistake


----------



## clid61 (31 Jul 2015)

Josh took different route, hit gravel track and had no option to retrace his steps , heading south again now


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2015)

I know nothing of cycle racing but know something of navigation. Lee Pearce has basically headed South all the way from Belgium. He will shortly be heading directly North, retracing some of the route he has already ridden and that must be soul destroying. When he reaches CP3 he then has to travel South again, covering more ground that he has already covered as well as being passed by competitors he has already got in front of. It is an interesting strategy, not only chosen by Lee. But in my inexperienced head, I cannot work out why. Maybe the break on the ferry gave him enough rest to complete the course.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2015)

2100

I am not sure what Lee Pearce is doing. He has left CP4 and is heading South towards Istanbul. He isn't showing as scratched but he hasn't been to CP3.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> 2100
> 
> I am not sure what Lee Pearce is doing. He has left CP4 and is heading South towards Istanbul. He isn't showing as scratched but he hasn't been to CP3.


Think he might be heading east for flatter ground before turning north - he'll have a much flatter run into Istanbul from CP3 than if he headed straight east from CP4. 
Incredible effort but his gamble is looking less likely to pay off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Think he might be heading east for flatter ground before turning north - he'll have a much flatter run into Istanbul from CP3 than if he headed straight east from CP4.
> Incredible effort but his gamble is looking less likely to pay off.


Yes, I was wondering, like @steveindenmark , where he was going now, and he must be aiming to do that. I fully expected him to go back down the hill and follow a similar route to Josh and James in reverse.


----------



## MiK1138 (31 Jul 2015)

22:00 Day 6 Glasgow Boy Jim Cameron is just crossing into Slovenia


----------



## clid61 (1 Aug 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> 22:00 Day 6 Glasgow Boy Jim Cameron is just crossing into Slovenia



Your Jim is a bit of a saint too , helping out a fellow rider , who's been hospitalized after an RTA, good man


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2015)

It's all gone a bit weird again.

I saw at about midnight last night that Josh took a wrong turn after leaving CP4 but he is on his way to Istanbul now.

I thought James was resting in Kotor before climbing to CP4 but it now appears he is heading North away from Istanbul and has not been to CP4. It looks as though he has lost his way for the moment.

It's beginning to look as though Josh has tipped the scales.

Emily is still going it looks like she is snacking in Postojna, Slovenia, this morning.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2015)

Martin McConnell posted about his injuries following his RTA.

I've got new bling! I'm now on the mend from this lot: the total damage is in order of severity: Fractured D12 spinal vertebrae and surrounding disks 3 pelvic fractures Pulmonary odeama and trauma Liver contusion Kidney contusion Spleen contusion Fractured left fibula (leg) And chipped teeth Not a bad haul Not a bad haul So many people have been absolutely amazing! There support has got me through to the start of healing up! You are all angels! Thank you all!!!

Get well soon Martin.


----------



## MiK1138 (1 Aug 2015)

clid61 said:


> Your Jim is a bit of a saint too , helping out a fellow rider , who's been hospitalized after an RTA, good man


Hadn't seen the report about the RTA. Sounds like the boy is OK(if you can call a fractured vertbrae and pelvis OK).


----------



## clid61 (2 Aug 2015)

Josh has got this in the bag me thinks, James has balls but is suffering . Lee pearce and gareth baines is the race race within a race im watching though . Different tactics and curious to see where finally place in Istanbul


----------



## clid61 (2 Aug 2015)

James has finally scratched


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2015)

clid61 said:


> James has finally scratched



Yes I saw that. The right decision I think. What a great ride he had.


----------



## clid61 (2 Aug 2015)

In other news my mate rider 91 Jon Kelley is going great guns ! nearly at CP3


----------



## MiK1138 (2 Aug 2015)

clid61 said:


> James has finally scratched


great effort by James. sure he'll be back next year


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> The tracker is Showing that Ellie Solomides has scratched. I think that leaves Emily as the last female riding.


Emily has scratched too. In hospital in Ljubljana because of chest pains.

Meanwhile, Josh is at the Bulgarian border, a whole country ahead of his nearest rival.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Emily has scratched too. In hospital in Ljubljana because of chest pains.
> 
> Meanwhile, Josh is at the Bulgarian border, a whole country ahead of his nearest rival.




Yes I have just read about Emily on Twitter. She seems chirpy enough. No pun intended :0)

She is new at this ultra game and Im sure she has learnt loads. A fantastic achievement.

No women finishers this year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2015)

Josh is in Turkey with just over 225km to go. Alexandre (596km) is still in Macedonia, meaning there's the whole length of Bulgaria between them. Barring mishaps.....


----------



## clid61 (3 Aug 2015)

Bit early buty but congratultions Josh , true athlete !


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2015)

I now have Josh at 115k from the end, If he can sustain his current pace i reckon he should hit Istanbul about 10:00 10:30 Uk time time tonight. coming in at just under 10 days, that's exceptional riding


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2015)

They are estimating just before midnight and you can bet he will be pushing to get in before midnight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> They are estimating just before midnight and you can bet he will be pushing to get in before midnight.


I should know this but is that midnight CET (departure point) or Turkish time, which I gather is an hour in front.

Meanwhile, 93km.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2015)

11.56 CET


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Aug 2015)

This is thrilling. I mean, 1st and 2nd are all but guaranteed (barring misfortune) but the races for 3rd and 10th are looking like being very close indeed.

Major kudos to everyone taking part. Sorely tempted by 2016 but I haven't the stamina to even map a route that long never mind ride it 
I do feel bad for the riders in northwest Italy though. There's no way they're making the cutoff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2015)

less than 50km to go.

This is rider 24, Chris White, with a herd ahead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2015)

Under 17km to go. I curse the person who put this thread up because I'm spending all my time dot watching.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Under 17km to go. I curse the person who put this thread up because I'm spending all my time dot watching.


23'C even in the middle of the night.

Wait, who is 173a? Is flying from Ljubljana to Istanbul airport not against the rules?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> 23'C even in the middle of the night.
> 
> Wait, who is 173a? Is flying from Ljubljana to Istanbul airport not against the rules?


Yes, they've scratched but have flown to be there for Josh's arrival. I assume he's gone out on public transport to the arrival point because there's no way he's going to cycle 23km before Josh finishes his 13 final km.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Aug 2015)

He's done it. Tracker not updated yet. Final time 9 Days, 23 Hours, 54 Minutes.

What an incredible effort.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> He's done it. Tracker not updated yet. Final time 9 Days, 23 Hours, 54 Minutes.
> 
> What an incredible effort.


And he looks pretty fresh too! Bit mucky but fresh.





Congratuadulations to that chap!


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2015)

Kudos to Josh, what a ride


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Aug 2015)

I see 29 Lee Pearce is on his way South again after doing CP 4 before CP3. He is in Serbia now and looks good for a top 20 finish.


----------



## MiK1138 (4 Aug 2015)

My Man Jim Cameron 144 has had to scratch at Sarajevo, after injuring his knee


----------



## clid61 (4 Aug 2015)

lee and Gareth looking top ten at this rate !


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Aug 2015)

There are plenty of dots to watch now.

I am watching 44 Lionel Bobb who has just arrived in Split. He now has to ride up to CP3 before riding to Istanbul and I am shouting for him. If I was doing this ride I might have got to Ventoux by now. If you come first or last it is a fantastic achievement to get up each morning and head in the right direction.

At least Lionel is getting his £165 worth. To get up and carry on when you know everyone is ahead of you is inspirational.


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Aug 2015)

The guy I was following, No. 73, Martin Cox, scratched immediately after Control 4 and decided to head north to Finland instead of barely missing the cutoff at Istanbul. A shame to have come so far but an understandable decision.


----------



## clid61 (19 Aug 2015)

Andreas Thier 127 less than 140km to go , Chapeaue


----------



## Sallar55 (13 Aug 2022)

Well done The heatwave in Europe and fending for oneself just adds to the achievement.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Well done The heatwave in Europe and fending for oneself just adds to the achievement.



This is the thread for the 2015 event - you want the 2022 one!


----------

